# RIP Mike...



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## mikeyB (Nov 1, 2021)

Phew...thought I was dead when I saw the thread title


----------



## trophywench (Nov 2, 2021)

I did wonder but must admit, considering what the notice says, I am rather relieved he's shuffled off his mortal coil before Saturday.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 2, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> Phew...thought I was dead when I saw the thread title



Likewise!


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 16, 2021)

No need to get cut up about it.


----------

